# Hearing Impaired



## Davey Jones (Dec 23, 2013)

Whats your story?

Ive had my H.I. since I was 3 years old and thankfully I have manage to handle it quite well in the last 70 years. 
Problem was back then was you were either deaf or lazy listening to people,my parents didnt realize I had a hearing problem till the teacher ask them about my hearing loss 5 years later when I was 8.
Audiologist back then didnt have a clue to why I had a hearing problem as I spoke with a normal speech with some mispronounce words that I really didnt hear right how it was really pronounced. They dismiss it as to being lazy not learning how pronounce word. When I was 11 years old they finally diagnose my problem as sensory hearing loss which is due to poor hair cell function.All this was cause by child abuse.


----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Davey.  Sad that they couldn't detect it much earlier, and you had to go through all that. 

  My hearing isn't what it used to be for sure; nor is hubby's.  I expect one of these days we will both need hearing aids.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh Davey that just tugs at my heart strings big time. You poor boy.

Thankfully it was finally diagnosed and I'm glad you handled it all so well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

I had my hearing blown out when I got the German measles, I think I was 4 years old. Ever since then my hearing is about as weak as my sight.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

God that's an awful thing Davey, and Phil.  I've been lucky with hearing, have had tinitus since I was around 10 but it doesn't affect me still being able to hear a pin drop at 20 paces fortunately.  The eyesight is aging but the hearing is still holding up well.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 23, 2013)

_I buggered my hearing by playing music too loud in my car, still do but not quite as loud and love it_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

My dad used to wear a hearing aid in one ear. I'd sneak into his dresser and remove the battery, then sit back and watch the fun. 

When he finally discovered what was wrong he'd put the battery back in and I would make believe I was talking to him, but was really just moving my lips. When he turned the volume all the way up I'd yell.


----------



## Casper (Dec 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> God that's an awful thing Davey, and Phil.  I've been lucky with hearing, have had tinitus since I was around 10 but it doesn't affect me still being able to hear a pin drop at 20 paces fortunately.  The eyesight is aging but the hearing is still holding up well.



_*Di, I don't know how you put up with it.......I had tinitus around 10 years ago, drove me crazy especially when I went to bed, the noises never stopped, but like you, my hearing was really good. I decided to try a naturopath someone recommended and he actually got rid of it for me......those tiny little pillules they give you actually do work sometimes, either that or it just went away....bit too much of a coincidence though.....boy was I happy and surprised at the same time as I thought it was something I'd be stuck with for life. Worth some thought. :indecisiveness:

*_


----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> My dad used to wear a hearing aid in one ear. I'd sneak into his dresser and remove the battery, then sit back and watch the fun.
> 
> When he finally discovered what was wrong he'd put the battery back in and I would make believe I was talking to him, but was really just moving my lips. When he turned the volume all the way up I'd yell.



Why, you meanie, you!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> Why, you meanie, you!!!!!



It was revenge for the blanket he gave me.

... the one with the German measles on it. :nightmare:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

Re the tinnitus Cas, I've had it so long I don't really notice it. My Dad and his mother had it too, same type, single extremely high pitch whistle. Almost like a cicada so it's always summer in my head.  Boomtishhhhh. 
 Never looked for a cure, matter of fact I don't think I could handle the silence now.  Dead quiet wakes me up.  I've always lived somewhere with background noise, traffic, frogs, plovers, trains, now surf as well and if they all get real quiet I wake up and wonder what's happened.  If I lost the whistle too I'd think I'd died.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 23, 2013)

_I would dearly love to get rid of the dozen or so Cicadas screeching in my ears, i find it hard to work out where the noise is that i can hear is coming from, at times i have really loud screaming sounds that swap from one ear to the other but mostly it.s the herd of Cicadas_


----------



## Casper (Dec 23, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I would dearly love to get rid of the dozen or so Cicadas screeching in my ears, i find it hard to work out where the noise is that i can hear is coming from, at times i have really loud screaming sounds that swap from one ear to the other but mostly it.s the herd of Cicadas_



_*Jilly.......Have you tried any natural therapy? I was very skeptical about this naturopath thing but
desperately wanted to get rid of it as it really does drive you mad......my mother always complained about
noises in her ears so I guess she also had it.....sometimes now if I actually think about it, which I try
not to do, I have a very slight ringing in my ears but nothing to really bother me, mainly when its quiet.*_:aargh:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2013)

Never realized it was so common. My left ear sounds like what Di described. I have behind the ear aids that I wear daily unless I want a little quiet time. The left aid is set up to help with the noise and I guess it does somewhat. Mine was caused by stupidity as I use to wear earphones while playing the organ here at home. Got through playing one day and it started. Dumb!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 24, 2013)

Wish I knew what caused mine, perhaps genetics plays a part, it was common on Dad's side but no one on Mum's side had it.  I was only a kid of 10 when it started and it was like morse code. Just strange little low bipping sounds that I'd only notice when I was going to sleep.  It gradually increased in occurrence and raised the pitch over the years until by the time I was around 15 it was a continuous whistle and pretty much the same it's been ever since.  It's usually just background but sometimes it gets a lot louder for an hour or so then settles back down.   It certainly wasn't caused by loud noise or earphones or boomboxes or anything 'technological' so it's a mystery to me.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2013)

There's a lot of snake oil so called remedys out there, but I have never tried any of them. They advertise a pill that suppose to cure the ringing but I don't think it is worth the money. Anyone try any of these?
Once in awhile my right ear will buzz like crazy but so far it goes away after a few seconds.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 24, 2013)

_I tried some tablets can't remember the name it started with R, they didn't work_


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 24, 2013)

From what I know so far there is no permanent cure for tinnitus,Ive had mine for 30+ years and the key is to just ignore it.
I know its hard to do but you CAN do it by simply training the brain.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 24, 2013)

As a life long hearing aid user please do all your homework when purchasing an aid.
A majority of hearing aid dealers only care about the sale which can run from $800 to 2,000.
Have you hearing checked and diagnose by a REAL doctor who is a  certified audiologist,he should give you a hearing test prescription paper that tells the store exactly what you need ,not the one in the store who will only show you pictures of your inner ear and say you really need this one,cost $1800 bucks.Most dealers will give you a 30 free trial of the hearing aid and if you dont like it simply take it back and get you money returned, make sure you get all this "free return" printed on your bill.
I forgot the names  but there are a lot of used hearing aids that some charities collect and clean and will give you one for free or a small cost.
Some of these used aids  just a good as a brand new one
As for those with tinitus problems,there is a organization that may be able to help you fully understand this problem and what to do about it.
http://www.ata.org/
I too have this tinitus  and so far ,as I know,there is no real cure for it.
The only way is to totally ignore it and it can be done by training your brain to do just that...IGNORE IT...works for me.
BTW...check this out.
http://seniors.lovetoknow.com/Free_Hearing_Aids_for_the_Elderly


----------



## drifter (Dec 24, 2013)

I was having a hearing problem while working, hearing customers. At night I had trouble going to sleep, I'd hear these cicadas off in the distance. Finally got a hearing aid. No longer wear it. I don't out much, no one talks to me anyway, so I don't need it, except when around grandkids.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 25, 2013)

drifter said:


> I was having a hearing problem while working, hearing customers. At night I had trouble going to sleep, I'd hear these cicadas off in the distance. Finally got a hearing aid. No longer wear it. I don't out much, no one talks to me anyway, so I don't need it, except when around grandkids.



When Im around the 6 noisy grandkids I turn my hearing aid OFF.


----------



## terra (Dec 25, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> From what I know so far there is no permanent cure for tinnitus,Ive had mine for 30+ years and the key is to just ignore it.
> I know its hard to do but you CAN do it by simply training the brain.



I'm with you Davey.... I've had it so long that it doesn't bother me, in fact, I'd probably feel lonely without the constant roar of cicadas in my head.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## terra (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep !... that's them Phil !

Got dozens of 'em in my head !....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2013)

I've got a pair of VA issued Resound Alera 9s that I've had about a year now. They are a nice set of hearing aids. I had an older set of in the ear aids that I could not get use to and seldom wore them.

My wife's aids, which the Dr. billed the insurance company over $7,000, are a pain in the rear. Only work half the time. What a rip off. And folks wonder why their insurance rates are so damn high.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 26, 2013)

re:Mine was caused by stupidity.

Welcome to the club,bet my stupidity beats yours.

About 30 years ago,my company moved to Mexico and i had to travel there to train those people.
  I flew from Boston to Laredo,Texas with a VERY BAD head cold 
and that includes blocked ears and sinuses .I did notice a slight pain in the ear,
3 stopovers later and landing In Laredo,Texas when I got off the plane I noticed
"Damn...this Airport is noisy.'


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well I have hearing loss particularly in the right ear. I have to get both syringed by my doctor about 3-4 times a year to clear a wax buildup but now, after such a clearing, I know my right ear is not as good as the left. Ive put off going to an auidologist as I know what he's going to tell me. I too have tinnitus and also believe it cant be cured but I'm willing to be convinced otherwise. Roll on old age - let's see what else you can do to me!


----------

